
Ask HN: How is your New Year's Resolution going? - Red_Tarsius
At the beginning of the year we shared our aspirations for 2018. How are you holding up?<p>&gt; <i>Ask HN: 2018 resolutions? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16044255</i><p>&gt; <i>Ask HN: What Are Your New Years Resolutions or 2018 Goals? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16022339</i>
======
anoncoward111
I lost all the weight and then regained some celebrating :(

